# Stu is crafting the zen-style stone diy [closed]



## Pyoopi (Apr 10, 2020)

This is what my villagers are preparing for..

Post your IGN and Island name. I'll PM the dodo code to you.

We will all take a field trip to our graves!
Tips are appreciated!  

(He is the third house from the top on the far right)


----------



## miniblin (Apr 10, 2020)

would love to stop by! IGN is Thebe from Lurelin  I will bring some hybrids if you'd like!


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come over! I’ll bring some extra diys!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 10, 2020)

May I come? My info is in my sig.


----------



## biksoka (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I swing by?
IG name is Rei, island name is Crowne


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 10, 2020)

hi i would like to come 

edit- name is nancy, island is Darkclove


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm gonna do 2-3 people at a time, FYI. Also don't expect me to talk too much in game lol.


----------



## coney (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!
IGN: Andy
Island: Grayskull


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> This is what my villagers are preparing for..
> 
> Post your IGN and Island name. I'll PM the dodo code to you.
> 
> ...


 
Can i stop by?

DouDou Island
I am Leann...


----------



## Remcloud (Apr 10, 2020)

can I stop by?
ign- heaven
island-koriko


----------



## cynnoh (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come! Will tip.

Cyn, Calpico.


----------



## courtky (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come please 
Courtky from Amare!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit! 
Alex from Orsterra


----------



## kuri (Apr 10, 2020)

Kuri, from Acorn!
I've love to come


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 10, 2020)

If this is still going on can I come by?
IGN is courtney from sunny grove


----------



## 1kiki09 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if possible!
Name: Prism
Island: Melancholy


----------



## nintendog (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi! If he's still crafting, I'd love to stop by. I'm Dandelion of Novigrad.


----------



## Chevelle (Apr 10, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> This is what my villagers are preparing for..
> 
> Post your IGN and Island name. I'll PM the dodo code to you.
> 
> ...


Mind if I stop by? IGN Zach from Hyrule


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come? I'll DM you my info if you send me the Dodo code over DM.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 10, 2020)

If you still have space, i'd love to come!!!
I'm Toby from Sayama!


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 10, 2020)

if its still open I would love to come!


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 10, 2020)

Aight, I'm gonna close thread in 10 minutes.
--
Anyone I sent the code too can still come, just no more new folks.


----------

